# Fresh or Frozen



## Lily_2003 (Mar 26, 2003)

Hi Peter

As usual my brain is doing overtime and I thought you may be able to advise us...

If our surrogate angel Marie is medically able to go through a fresh cycle (we are currently awaiting the deep vein thrombosis tests from the clinic) should we go for a fresh or use our 3 snowbabies first?

Obviously a frozen cycle would be easier on everyone but we understand fresh gives a higher success rate. 

However, by going through another fresh cycle means I would have to go through another egg collection which the clinic said they will do, but due to my adhesions etc I am at higher risk of hitting a blood vessel...(during my first EC I was hospitalised with ohss for 4 days, my second EC was fine but even Gill Lockwod who is our consultant said she was actually shaking during the EC because she was so nervous, sadly, this cycle ended with an early miscarriage,). Also, a fresh cycle means Marie will have to sniff, take oestradiol valerate etc whereas natural she wont have to use ay drugs at all......

H E L P !!!!!!!!!!!!

We all keep changing our minds every 5 mins...

Why is life never simple.....

love

Lily x


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Please see my comments in your text:



Lily_2003 said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> As usual my brain is doing overtime and I thought you may be able to advise us...
> 
> ...


----------

